# Something is taking over my St. Aug grass. Blue flowers, thick mat consistency.



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

I thought I did everything right, for years, pre and post emergents on a schedule, fertilizers, and all that good stuff. Recently something has begun to take over and I need to kill it before it's too late.





































Right now I am in central Florida. The temps are still topping out at 90 during the day so I am worried about what I can spray. In my arsenal I have MSM, Celsius, random store bought weed killer, surfactant, some sedge killer. I want to spray this thing down, just need to know what it is, what to do with it, and come up with a plan of attack. Lawn has always been great, do not know how this managed to sneak in and take over like this.

Option 2 is I guess I could move, but I want to try to fight back against this invader before doing that.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

That's spreading dayflower. I think Celsius should take care of it, or some atrazine.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Okay that's something I can do. I see you are in Central FL too, have you seen this one in particular? Its crowding out the st aug and looks like a thick matted surface.

Any idea what Celsius rate per gallon I should do?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't think Celsius is labeled to work on Dayflower. Allyn Hane did a video on it a while ago.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEG5bD224go


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah, go with the advice from @Redtwin. I thought Celsius would handle it, but I think it is one of those weeds not labeled come to think of it. The LCN video is informative too. Dayflower always pops up in the spring/summer when we get decent rains.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh thanks for that video, history says I have watched it but I forgot all about it. It made me remember I have some of that Image stuff left over in the back of the closet so I can go apply that, checked the label this morning and just as he said dayflower is on the list. I'll go refer to my other post about how to actually use it, good thing for forum history.

Should I mix in some surfactant? It's still high 80s, dont know if that's too hard. LCN also didnt use any, he just sprayed and moved on with it, although I don't know if the Round Up has any pre-mixed in there as he did say it was goopy.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@thundergunexpress is not wrong about Celsius as I have seen it have a pretty decent effect on weeds that aren't necessarily labeled for it but I would go with the Image if you have it lying around. Check the label regarding surfactant. LCN mentioned that it dinged his SA a little so I'm thinking no surfactant.


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

Skenny said:


> Should I mix in some surfactant? It's still high 80s, dont know if that's too hard. LCN also didnt use any, he just sprayed and moved on with it, although I don't know if the Round Up has any pre-mixed in there as he did say it was goopy.


Do you have the Image concentrate or the ready-to-spray (builtin hose end sprayer)? I just saw a post elsewhere that says the RTS comes with surfactant in it, but it didn't mention the concentrate.

The label says to apply when daytime temps are between 45 and 90, but not to apply to St Aug when temp is above 85 unless temporary turf injury can be tolerated.

Roundup can get goopy in the bottle if it gets too old, or if it sits too long (several days up to a couple weeks) already mixed in the sprayer. Someone in another post recently called it snot.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Image concentrate.

Temps right now are low 70s, going to be very close to 90 for the next three days. Read the label posted, nothing in there about Surfactant. I'll skip it then. I'll do 6.2oz in 1 gallon and blast the areas and surrounding grass to set up a perimeter. I don't have 1000 sqft of dayflower to kill so I will see what I can find.

I think I am just going to wait until Sunday when it's going to dip 10 degrees and only be low 80s at the peak and possibly in the 60s overnight. It's been there for a while so three days wont make much of a difference. I won't mow that section of the grass on Saturday to keep me from knocking the seeds around anymore than I have already over the past few weeks.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Okay how about this one..

I am looking closer and there is a second matted weed taking over another section, this one has purple flowers:








Since I will be at war with the dayflower I might as well start the fight on this one as well. Anyone recognize it?

I don't know why this is happening, I do my pre-emergent, I do my post, I do my fertilizing, and here we are a complete mess in this section of grass.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Looks like chickweed to me except for the purple flowers. It has white flowers up here. I'm wondering if you have chickweed mixing in with the dayflower.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Well if it is then I see that on the Image label as well.

Looks like I am going to be blasting a lot of the grass come Monday.

So much might get wiped out I might need to buy some sod pieces next week because there will be nothing left!

Are pre-emergent applications supposed to prevent stuff like this?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I couldn't find dayflower, but chickweed is definitely on all the common pre-em labels (prodiamine, simazine, and isoxaben). Living in Florida there are so many things working against your pre-em applications, mostly all the rain. The only thing you can do to get around that is do split apps and maybe mix up the MOAs.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

That other weed looks like Doveweed to me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_tmgHWTLtg


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

Dove weed or Virginia Button weed...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Those stems.. definitely not doveweed. Leaf material is too long for buttonweed plus you have the little seed pods off the stems. It's chickweed.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

I woke up to a beautiful field of blue flowers this morning..





Aren't they lovely?

If only the world would just accept weeds. Anyway, looks like temps are dropping a day earlier so war begins tomorrow. Wish me luck, it's going to be a bloodbath on this section of the grass. I expect heavy casualties.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

The first round of suppressing fire was laid down today.

I blasted it with Image and will not watch it over the next few days.

Any other advice on what I should do to get rid of this weed?


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Looks a little smokey this morning, maybe the word to use is ashen colored? No flowers this morning, those are all gone.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Day 4. Leaves are starting to show signs of damage, this is a good thing.





Will continue to monitor the progress.

Anyone who has used Image, what is the hopeful application to dead timeline? LCN showed his video 5 days in, how long did it take for full kill?


----------

